# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] UltimateChat - Alliance-Horde & Horde-Alliance Language Hack

## Jadd

[UltimateChat]
Alliance-Horde, Horde-Alliance Language Hack

******************************************************************************** **********
FROM KUR: Detected as of 12th of November - ty kynox http://kynox.wordpress.com/2009/11/1...s-at-it-again/
******************************************************************************** **********

Note: If you're wondering why you're getting the 'Line -1' error on startup look at the notes section of this post.

What is UltimateChat?
UltimateChat will allow you to speak in any language. It also allows you to understand all languages.

How do I use UltimateChat?
To send a message you can not just select the language, you must use the SendChatMessage script as shown in this image:


Of course, replace the "COMMON" text with the language you wish to use, and this is what you'll get:



And to understand the opposite faction, just enable the hack and you'll understand them.

Download:
Here!  :Big Grin: 

Notes:
Why am I getting a 'Line -1' error on startup?
- This is because of a slight error I made in the updater. Just download it again from the link in this post.

Is UltimateChat detected?
- Yes. You can still download it however it will not start up until I can (hopefully) fix the problem with getting banned.

Can the opposite faction actually see the writing?
- Of course  :Wink: 

Can you see what the opposite faction is saying?
- Yes!  :Big Grin: 

Is this confirmed working on 3.2.2 clients?
- Yes it is  :Big Grin: 


Credits to:
- bobbysing for the original language hack  :Big Grin: 
- Me for updating the hack  :Stick Out Tongue: 
- Cypher for help with DropBox  :Wink: 
- Optime and Cypher for a big hints with receiving messages





I hope this program is as useful to you as it is for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cypher

I thought they patched this serverside a while ago?

Did you check that it actually works? If so, that's quite interesting...

Anyway, a translate hack for receiving messages isn't hard to do, just find the spot in CGChat__AddChatMessage that does the language check and patch it.

----------


## Jadd

> I thought they patched this serverside a while ago?
> 
> Did you check that it actually works? If so, that's quite interesting...
> 
> Anyway, a translate hack for receiving messages isn't hard to do, just find the spot in CGChat__AddChatMessage that does the language check and patch it.


Yup, I actually made this for the people who don't know of such an easy method, hell, I only found it a few weeks ago.

And yes, it still works  :Big Grin:

----------


## lag

Pretty interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Cypher

> Yup, I actually made this for the people who don't know of such an easy method, hell, I only found it a few weeks ago.
> 
> And yes, it still works



I'm talking about for RECEIVING chat messages. You've hooked CGChat__SendChatMessage, I'm talking about hooking CGChat__AddChatMessage.

You said you wanted to know how to do it. That's how.

----------


## Jadd

> I'm talking about for RECEIVING chat messages. You've hooked CGChat__SendChatMessage, I'm talking about hooking CGChat__AddChatMessage.
> 
> You said you wanted to know how to do it. That's how.


Oh right, yup yup.

I'll look into it now  :Smile:

----------


## Robske

> I thought they patched this serverside a while ago?
> 
> Did you check that it actually works? If so, that's quite interesting...
> 
> Anyway, a translate hack for receiving messages isn't hard to do, just find the spot in CGChat__AddChatMessage that does the language check and patch it.


Bobbysing reported it but no actions were ever taken as far as I can see. I've updated/patched the jump in question every patch since I read the post on GD.


```
.text:004AD817                 jnz     short loc_4AD82F
```

I forsee epic lulz in this thread if wardenguy adds this to his list hah.

Ps: Doesn't chat arrive at the client in it's encrypted form?

----------


## zzack

I downloaded it. But it isn't working at all. :S

----------


## Jadd

> Ps: Doesn't chat arrive at the client in it's encrypted form?


Yeah, that'd be the first thing I'd expect to find, but hell I'll give it a shot :P

----------


## Cypher

> Bobbysing reported it but no actions were ever taken as far as I can see. I've updated/patched the jump in question every patch since I read the post on GD.
> 
> 
> ```
> .text:004AD817                 jnz     short loc_4AD82F
> ```
> 
> I forsee epic lulz in this thread if wardenguy adds this to his list hah.
> 
> Ps: Doesn't chat arrive at the client in it's encrypted form?


The chat is sent over the wire as plaintext, unobfuscated. The obfuscation is performed by the client.

Also, I kinda hope this is added to Warden, it probably won't take long.

Just so people know:
This hack doesn't have any Warden protection and can also be detected on the server so be careful how you use it.

----------


## Jadd

> I downloaded it. But it isn't working at all. :S


Please report which error(s) you get so I can fix them.

----------


## Jadd

> The chat is sent over the wire as plaintext, unobfuscated. The obfuscation is performed by the client.


O_O

Why Blizzard, why?
What a stupid move, surely their servers could support the string obfuscation while it's there >_>

----------


## Cypher

> O_O
> 
> Why Blizzard, why?
> What a stupid move, surely their servers could support the string obfuscation while it's there >_>


What are you still doing up at this time... Isn't it a school night?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jadd

> What are you still doing up at this time... Isn't it a school night?


Don't try and get rid of me now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

Jadd, you the best!  :Big Grin:  thanks! but it works with russian lang?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Message: SendChatMessage(): Unknown language
> Time: 10/23/09 19:10:28
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
> (tail call): ?
> [C]: ?
> [C]: ?
> [C]: in function `SendChatMessage'
> [string "SendChatMessage("Alliance SUCK", "SAY", "CO..."]:1: in main chunk
> ...


i got this error  :Frown:  ... hack Enabled
/script SendChatMessage("Alliance SUCK", "SAY", "COMMON")

----------


## Nesox

No! It only works with sweedish!"#*!

----------


## Jadd

> i got this error  ... hack Enabled
> /script SendChatMessage("Alliance SUCK", "SAY", "COMMON")


Using 3.2.2?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Using 3.2.2?


yes, live server  :Smile:

----------


## Jadd

> yes, live server


Hmm, it may not be writing properly. Make sure you run it as Administrator and tell me if that works.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Hmm, it may not be writing properly. Make sure you run it as Administrator and tell me if that works.


i have Win XP, all programs auto run as Administrator  :Smile:

----------


## Jadd

> i have Win XP, all programs auto run as Administrator


Well, I'm out of ideas. At a good guess I'd say the Russian client has a different address allocated to "SendChatMessage(): Unknown language".

Sorry but I don't have a Russian client, I can't help you.

----------


## Cypher

> Well, I'm out of ideas. At a good guess I'd say the Russian client has a different address allocated to "SendChatMessage(): Unknown language".
> 
> Sorry but I don't have a Russian client, I can't help you.


The binaries are all the same afaik.

Maybe the languages are localized in the Russian client so "COMMON" is actually called something else?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> The binaries are all the same afaik.
> 
> Maybe the languages are localized in the Russian client so "COMMON" is actually called something else?


yes! thanks! i forgot  :Big Grin: 
/script SendChatMessage("Alliance SUCK", "SAY", "всеобщий")
work

----------


## Ponjon

Woah +Rep  :Smile: !

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Well, I'm out of ideas. At a good guess I'd say the Russian client has a different address allocated to "SendChatMessage(): Unknown language".
> 
> Sorry but I don't have a Russian client, I can't help you.


if you create this program, please can u make update of [UltimateWoW] ?  :Smile:

----------


## zzack

After some tests, I can speak Orcish and Taurahe. No more.

I've been trying since I posted, with different languages and finally I tried with spanish versions of languages but just those 2 worked. :S

----------


## Jadd

> After some tests, I can speak Orcish and Taurahe. No more.
> 
> I've been trying since I posted, with different languages and finally I tried with spanish versions of languages but just those 2 worked. :S


Weird, are you sure you're spelling them correctly?

----------


## Thunderofnl

Is it possible to talk in guildchat with this?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Norus

Full languages list :



> 0 UNIVERSAL Text in this language is understood by ALL Races.
> 1 ORCISH Text in this language is understood ONLY by Horde Races.
> 2 DARNASSIAN Text in this language is understood ONLY by the Night Elf Race.
> 3 TAURAHE Text in this language is understood ONLY by the Tauren Race.
> 6 DWARVISH Text in this language is understood ONLY by the Dwarf Race.
> 7 COMMON Text in this language is understood ONLY by Alliance Races.
> 8 DEMONIC Text in this language is understood ONLY by the Demon Race (Not Implimented).
> 9 TITAN This language was used by Sargeras to speak with other Titians (Not Implemented).
> 10 THALASSIAN  Text in this language is understood ONLY by the Blood Elf Race.
> ...

----------


## hennigan

sorry noob here. but how do i get this thing to work? :P

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> sorry noob here. but how do i get this thing to work? :P


learn to read

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

> This hack doesn't have any Warden protection and can also be detected on the server so be careful how you use it.


It's rather silly, they've always been doing this with chat text. I believe there was a WEP Pro filter to read ally chat before.

----------


## [Sadistic]

haha cool this works  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deanmclaughlin

it said that "You cannot speak that language"

----------


## Barrt73Rus

this work perfect  :Big Grin:  i say with ally friends on my realm DDDD

----------


## Harisukusan

Got an lua Error.

----------


## chris010285

could be alot of fun, will try

----------


## Sazxo

works and is awesome : D looking forward to the "understanding" feature tho

----------


## Norus

> works and is awesome : D looking forward to the "understanding" feature tho


0x004AAAF6 : TranslatePatch

----------


## Robske

> 0x004AAAF6 : TranslatePatch


You spoiled jadd's reversing fun  :Frown:

----------


## Jadd

Update! We can now not only speak cross faction, we can understand the opposite faction!

Unfortunately I made a small error in the previous version and when you try to update you get an error. To fix it just download it again from here to fix it.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Update! We can now not only speak cross faction, we can understand the opposite faction!
> 
> Unfortunately I made a small error in the previous version and when you try to update you get an error. To fix it just download it again from here to fix it.


thanks!!!!!

----------


## Barrt73Rus

can someone do something Addon not to write every time



> /script SendChatMessage("text", "say", "common")


. simply write in TExt box in addon and click send?

----------


## [email protected]

Nice one thats what i needed. Will try right awaay

----------


## Facist

This is fantastic, +2.

----------


## Zurkei

+3 and I love you <3

----------


## Thunderofnl

Let mads import this to Wowinfinity!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXCharleyXx

ty very nice prog!

----------


## Sneakylemons

*edit* NEVERMIND OMG ILY +2

works 100%, just had a convo with this lvl 62 ally dk on my server in elwynn as a lvl 80 troll.. omgepicleet

hopefully no allies report you, cause it will get you banned pretty hard, breaking 2 things in ToS, 3rd party progs, and communicating with the other faction

----------


## crazyelfjj

Must..Test...tomorrow my internet for my WoW computer is down...I'm going to go into the BG and next to the horde city and listen to their chats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wookiz

lmao, this is so great!  :Smile:

----------


## Neo_mat

Getting "You cannot speak in that language". Attached hack to right process but still...

----------


## Kublah-Khan

I'm not seeing any directions on how to use this, beyond 'enable the hack'.

Sorry if it seems retarded. I'd rather ask, and find out, than not ask and look on stupidly.

----------


## Jadd

> I'm not seeing any directions on how to use this, beyond 'enable the hack'.
> 
> Sorry if it seems retarded. I'd rather ask, and find out, than not ask and look on stupidly.


No worries.

1. Open WoW & log in.
2. Open UltimateChat (as admin if you are on Vista).
3. Click the big 'Enable Hack' button in the middle of the GUI.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

i lold xDD i have been banned for using this xD and the fact that I fished MrFishIt all night, GMs do not care LOL
ban 24h  :Big Grin:

----------


## crazyelfjj

> i lold xDD i have been banned for using this xD and the fact that I fished MrFishIt all night, GMs do not care LOL
> ban 24h


Fail botter failed.

----------


## crazyelfjj

Nice, just tested about 10 minutes ago in the gates of orgrimmar...Me and a level 27 orc were having a "Nice" Conversation" and to make it look "Not hackish" I messed up some words and added spaces and so to make it look im doing the N A JJ Y thing like horde and allys always do. Works 100% and Jadd...Make sure it always works! It would prove handy! Oh yes, you didn't think i'dl leave without giving you a rep kookie? Hao bout 2? Ok ! +rep x2 for you!

----------


## Staunton

ima try dis lata +rep if it works

----------


## World of Borat

Dissembled it (if you don't mind) and found that it imports 3 actions from kernal32 and comctl32. It also looks like it runs an auto-it script. Am I correct?

----------


## Jadd

> Dissembled it (if you don't mind) and found that it imports 3 actions from kernal32 and comctl32. It also looks like it runs an auto-it script. Am I correct?


I suppose that could be correct, however it does need to write memory so there's not much I can do to fix that.

It's pretty simple though, if you don't trust the program, don't run it.

----------


## World of Borat

trust it alright ^^. If it writes memory I'm pretty sure I can port it for the Mac. Could you PM me the source code?

----------


## Jonny10

I'm getting "You cannot speak that language" when I try to do "/script SendChatMessage("Alli Suck", "SAY", "COMMON") on the 3.3 test realm. I also cannot understand the alli. I run it as an admin (I have vista  :Frown: ) and it pops up with "Disable Hack," not "Enable Hack."

----------


## Jadd

> trust it alright ^^. If it writes memory I'm pretty sure I can port it for the Mac. Could you PM me the source code?


I'd rather let those dirty Mac users go hungry  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> I'm getting "You cannot speak that language" when I try to do "/script SendChatMessage("Alli Suck", "SAY", "COMMON") on the 3.3 test realm. I also cannot understand the alli. I run it as an admin (I have vista ) and it pops up with "Disable Hack," not "Enable Hack."


3.3 isn't compatible yet.

----------


## Akisunmaaji

Works perfect! I was in Dalaran on my alt account trolling a NE with it (I'm a Tauren).

Btw, if possible can someone post a list of output options for this? (I tried to say something in trade chat but it wouldn't output there when I just typed, "TRADE")

----------


## Norus

> Works perfect! I was in Dalaran on my alt account trolling a NE with it (I'm a Tauren).
> 
> Btw, if possible can someone post a list of output options for this? (I tried to say something in trade chat but it wouldn't output there when I just typed, "TRADE")


API SendChatMessage - WoWWiki - Your guide to the World of Warcraft !!

----------


## Jadd

> Works perfect! I was in Dalaran on my alt account trolling a NE with it (I'm a Tauren).
> 
> Btw, if possible can someone post a list of output options for this? (I tried to say something in trade chat but it wouldn't output there when I just typed, "TRADE")


Use


```
/script SendChatMessage("Alliance sucks!", "CHANNEL", "COMMON", 2)
```

to talk in trade. Of course change "Alliance sucks!" to your own message and change 2 to the number of the channel you wish to talk in (eg. 1 - General, 2 - Trade, 3 - Local Defense etc.)

----------


## bykte

Fixed. Not working. WoW is already running. Ran the application, saw some text about some process ID with my IGN. Clicked the Enable Hack button. Tried the /script SendChatMessage("TEST MESSAGE", "SAY", "TROLL"). Doesn't work at all. TEST MESSAGE came up. [SomeCornyNick] says: TEST MESSAGE

----------


## allesist

> Fixed. Not working. WoW is already running. Ran the application, saw some text about some process ID with my IGN. Clicked the Enable Hack button. Tried the /script SendChatMessage("TEST MESSAGE", "SAY", "TROLL"). Doesn't work at all. TEST MESSAGE came up. [SomeCornyNick] says: TEST MESSAGE


working as intended - before the tool got the feature to translate other languages, you see (like on the screenshot) the name of the language and scrambled text.

Now the tools does translate this text automatically (= You see no scrambled text) - you are translating your own spoken language (or like this).

----------


## stewie22

The understanding everyone else part works fine for me, however when I try to speak back with Orcish, or any other language, no one else sees anything except for me

----------


## ilian7z

I think this doesn't work with version older and newer than 3.2

----------


## Jadd

> working as intended - before the tool got the feature to translate other languages, you see (like on the screenshot) the name of the language and scrambled text.
> 
> Now the tools does translate this text automatically (= You see no scrambled text) - you are translating your own spoken language (or like this).


Listen to him.




> The understanding everyone else part works fine for me, however when I try to speak back with Orcish, or any other language, no one else sees anything except for me


You're doing it wrong.




> I think this doesn't work with version older and newer than 3.2


You're doing it wrong.

----------


## armen

Jadd, this rocks! I was having way too much fun last night with my rogue and these two Alliance kids. The best part was when one of them said "oh cool, this must be related to the Day of the Dead stuff". I was like "yeah, you need to jump off a cliff and then when you rez at the bottom of a lake you will gain ability to understand the other faction for 12 hours". Needless to say, he quickly ran off to the nearest body of water.

----------


## Bird Is The Word

*+Repx3

Thanks Jadd. This thing is so much fun =P.*

----------


## ruoko

Nice. now to go piss people off in SW  :Smile:

----------


## Jadd

> Jadd, this rocks! I was having way too much fun last night with my rogue and these two Alliance kids. The best part was when one of them said "oh cool, this must be related to the Day of the Dead stuff". I was like "yeah, you need to jump off a cliff and then when you rez at the bottom of a lake you will gain ability to understand the other faction for 12 hours". Needless to say, he quickly ran off to the nearest body of water.


Nice, lawl.

----------


## agni

jadd this is ****ing epic thanks man

----------


## World of Borat

> I'd rather let those dirty Mac users go hungry 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.3 isn't compatible yet.


heh ^^ no problem my man  :Smile:

----------


## epic twig

Finally no more complicated letter and word combinations to talk so the other faction can understand like one word!+Rep Hope it doesnt get patched

----------


## patolino171

good job, at begin it wasnt working for me, but i found out its because i use a tunneling program to lower my latency to wow. so when i used it without the program, the hack worked. :Big Grin: +Rep

oh btw: the tunneling program im using is putty 0.60. with smoothping.

----------


## chris010285

is it working atm?

----------


## arsenik

thanks for this! it works great.

----------


## Jadd

> is it working atm?


Of course  :Smile:

----------


## Xeno43

OMG thanks, can see a lot of fun coming out of this...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ilian7z

When the program is disabled the game tells me that I cannot speak that languade and when the program is enabled it tells me that I don't know that languade Can you help me?

----------


## agni

> When the program is disabled the game tells me that I cannot speak that languade and when the program is enabled it tells me that I don't know that languade Can you help me?


u cant speak "L33THAXOR" language etc. you must type in ORCISH/COMMON/GUTTERSPEAK etc to the languagebox

----------


## ZeratuelX

Ugh, getting the "You cannot speak that language." error. I activated the hack just as said and attached to WoW fine. The language name is right also. What could I be doing wrong? Playing as an ally NE ver 3.2.2a



```
/script SendChatMessage("hmm","SAY","GNOMISH")
```

----------


## Jadd

> Ugh, getting the "You cannot speak that language." error. I activated the hack just as said and attached to WoW fine. The language name is right also. What could I be doing wrong? Playing as an ally NE ver 3.2.2a
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /script SendChatMessage("hmm","SAY","GNOMISH")
> ```


Seems to work for me, have you tried any other languages?

----------


## compgblr2

> The chat is sent over the wire as plaintext, unobfuscated. The obfuscation is performed by the client.
> 
> Also, I kinda hope this is added to Warden, it probably won't take long.
> 
> Just so people know:
> This hack doesn't have any Warden protection and can also be detected on the server so be careful how you use it.


Am I misunderstanding your intent here, why would you want something to be added to warden?

----------


## ilian7z

I understand what the alliance people are saying but when the program is ON and I type /script SendChatMessage("text","YELL","COMMON") it tells me that I don't know that languade... is COMMON wrong typed?

----------


## Brolly

<3 you so much

Many people told me this is all serverside, now you proved the opposite

Are rolls 100% serverside?  :Big Grin:  (i don't think that blizz is so stupid, jsut a question)


also:
Is it possible to talk in the "World Defense" Channel (u still need pretbc pvp rank 12 for this) or to read the opposite faction Trade chat?

----------


## cpowroks

hmmm intresting

----------


## ZeratuelX

> Seems to work for me, have you tried any other languages?


Yeah I've tried every language that I know of. I am only able to send messages in Darnassian and Common.

----------


## Jadd

> I understand what the alliance people are saying but when the program is ON and I type /script SendChatMessage("text","YELL","COMMON") it tells me that I don't know that languade... is COMMON wrong typed?





> Yeah I've tried every language that I know of. I am only able to send messages in Darnassian and Common.


Are you both using english clients?

----------


## JunJun

wow  :Smile:  nice:wave:

----------


## ilian7z

> Are you both using english clients?


 My client is english

----------


## badde

omg cool! Two thumbs up ^^

----------


## ZeratuelX

> Are you both using english clients?


Yes, using the English (enUS) Americas client.

----------


## las1o

This is the best thing ever ! :Stick Out Tongue: urewin: Thank you, works great.+Rep

----------


## kunimitzu

Nice one mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## kynox

Warden&rsquo;s at it again Dribble Enjoy your bans for whomever disregards this  :Smile:

----------


## Robske

> Warden&rsquo;s at it again Dribble Enjoy your bans for whomever disregards this


HAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH

Everyone who didn't see this coming deserves the ban.

There goes a neat trick though, is the scan targetting the jump in both functions? (AddMessage and SendChatMessage)

----------


## Thunderofnl

Woot! Lets all get banned! :P

----------


## kynox

> HAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> Everyone who didn't see this coming deserves the ban.
> 
> There goes a neat trick though, is the scan targetting the jump in both functions? (AddMessage and SendChatMessage)


Indeed it is.

----------


## zzack

Can I say OWNED?  :Big Grin:

----------


## armen

kynox, is this due to a recent server-side change of the Warden or you just found out now that it's being scanned for? Only reason I ask is due to the fact that I tried it out weeks ago but not since...

----------


## kynox

> kynox, is this due to a recent server-side change of the Warden or you just found out now that it's being scanned for? Only reason I ask is due to the fact that I tried it out weeks ago but not since...


*goes to his blog post..*

*this is now being detected as of a few minutes ago.*

Dunno. You decide. /palm

----------


## Cypher

Rifk. Owned.

Jadd: Rewrite it using DR hooks like my Lua hack. Warden guy seems to be too busy to detect them atm.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jadd

> Originally Posted by Robske
> 
> 
> <Snip> is the scan targetting the jump in both functions? (AddMessage and SendChatMessage)
> 
> 
> Indeed it is.


So if it's the jumps it's monitoring, would it be possible to change the registers to take the jump as if it were a language you can actually speak/hear?

Or are the registers also checked for changes?

----------


## kynox

> So if it's the jumps it's monitoring, would it be possible to change the registers to take the jump as if it were a language you can actually speak/hear?
> 
> Or are the registers also checked for changes?


Where would the fun be if i told you how to fix it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jadd

> Where would the fun be if i told you how to fix it?


I'll give you some epic drugs if you tell me - and nothing is more fun than drugs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## edoroom

so this isdetected guys?

----------


## SKU

> so this isdetected guys?


What gave it away?

----------


## Danne206

edoroom, if it is too hard to read the posts above, I'll sumary it for you:

YES! Do NOT use!

----------


## Robske

> so this isdetected guys?


This is infact a big troll by Kynox. Use it at your own leisure.

----------


## paradoxial

> This is infact a big troll by Kynox. Use it at your own leisure.


lmao. Everyone knows kynox trolls everything!

----------


## ramey

Jadd got a working offset for you to patch  :Smile:  0x165FA0

----------


## Jadd

> Jadd got a working offset for you to patch  0x165FA0


Errr... my addresses are all correct, and 0x165FA0 doesn't seem to hold any value.

----------


## toxicsnipe

> Bobbysing reported it but no actions were ever taken as far as I can see. I've updated/patched the jump in question every patch since I read the post on GD.
> 
> 
> ```
> .text:004AD817                 jnz     short loc_4AD82F
> ```
> 
> *I forsee epic lulz in this thread if wardenguy adds this to his list hah.
> *
> Ps: Doesn't chat arrive at the client in it's encrypted form?


lulz........

----------


## natt_

> I thought they patched this serverside a while ago?
> 
> Did you check that it actually works? If so, that's quite interesting...
> 
> Anyway, a translate hack for receiving messages *isn't hard* to do, just find the spot in CGChat__AddChatMessage that does the language check and patch it.


5 out of 10 threads you have something to brag about  :Smile: 

OT: NIce +rep

----------


## Robske

> 5 out of 10 threads you have something to brag about 
> 
> OT: NIce +rep



You must be new here.

----------


## Jadd

> You must be new here.


Agreed.

And kynox... how are those drugs sounding?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CryptoCombat

WTT Soul for update!

This was fun for like 5 minutes, lol.

----------


## Iammud4

Darn, I wanted to try this.

----------


## Jadd

If you guys want it so bad I can certainly release a register modifying one, however I can't guarantee it won't ban you.

----------


## Silentulf

Yes yes yes, please do so.  :Big Grin:  
Sorry for being new here, but I love your bot, and you have the honor of having my first real post.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Yes yes yes, please do so.  
> Sorry for being new here, but I love your bot, and you have the honor of having my first real post.


bot?(filler)

----------


## Silentulf

> bot?(filler)


No, no bot ffs. I'm a real person! I'll even fill in an imaginary captcha (3Azy27k). :P

----------


## Benjmain

If I was to run this and an auto bot, would it error or anything?

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> No, no bot ffs. I'm a real person! I'll even fill in an imaginary captcha (3Azy27k). :P


I'm not talking about what YOU bot, but about what you wrote that this bot program, this program is not a bot, if you do not know

----------


## jimanvlad

> I'm not talking about what YOU bot, but about what you wrote that this bot program, this program is not a bot, if you do not know


Yet he still loves it and would even fill an imaginary CAPTCHA for it.

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> Yet he still loves it and would even fill an imaginary CAPTCHA for it.


no comments.....

----------


## Silentulf

> I'm not talking about what YOU bot, but about what you wrote that this bot program, this program is not a bot, if you do not know


Well I'm SOOOO sorry I didn't rethink my sentence 3 times before posting it. It should be obvious that I meant hack, and not bot.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Dude, can you make a release for private servers? =D

----------


## Jadd

> Dude, can you make a release for private servers? =D


No, private server users don't deserve hacks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Barrt73Rus

> No, private server users don't deserve hacks


safe to use (warden) for 3.3?

----------


## ^bE qUiEt

> safe to use (warden) for 3.3?


wtf? read the first post, lol

(it's detected)

----------


## Vegito91

Is there a hack that allows you to join (or at least monitor) the general and local defense channels of the opposite faction of the zone you're currently in? I hate having to make trial accounts and keeping 2 WoW windows open just to see what the alliance is saying when I'm attacking goldshire.

Thanks.

----------


## Jadd

> Is there a hack that allows you to join (or at least monitor) the general and local defense channels of the opposite faction of the zone you're currently in? I hate having to make trial accounts and keeping 2 WoW windows open just to see what the alliance is saying when I'm attacking goldshire.
> 
> Thanks.


No. Stop bumping old threads.

----------

